# Grey Dog & Peter Pan Moving to WAS



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 24, 2012)

The bus station had been four long blocks north of Union Station for a number of years in a downright ugly building that was not close to Metro, or really anything else, so this is good news for people catching either 'The Dog' or 'The People Pleaser.' Article HERE.


----------



## jebr (Sep 24, 2012)

I've used WAS for Megabus before, and there's not really any good waiting area for buses at WAS. Unless I missed something, I can't find out if my bus is here if I go inside (there's no screens or such), so it's basically waiting in a parking ramp. I would think a true intermodal facility would make it easy to wait inside the main building for any mode of transportation, bus included.


----------



## afigg (Sep 24, 2012)

jebr said:


> I've used WAS for Megabus before, and there's not really any good waiting area for buses at WAS. Unless I missed something, I can't find out if my bus is here if I go inside (there's no screens or such), so it's basically waiting in a parking ramp. I would think a true intermodal facility would make it easy to wait inside the main building for any mode of transportation, bus included.


I believe that a waiting area with restrooms and vending machines for passengers is being built on the bus terminal deck level. Presumably better display screens are part of the expansion process. I would not expect anything more than a basic facility, because under the proposed Master Plan for DC Union Station, the entire parking garage is to be torn down after a new underground garage is built and, without checking the plan summary, a new bus terminal at the north end of the planned expanded concourse.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 24, 2012)

afigg said:


> jebr said:
> 
> 
> > I've used WAS for Megabus before, and there's not really any good waiting area for buses at WAS. Unless I missed something, I can't find out if my bus is here if I go inside (there's no screens or such), so it's basically waiting in a parking ramp. I would think a true intermodal facility would make it easy to wait inside the main building for any mode of transportation, bus included.
> ...


From what I can tell, in the long run they _really_ need a dedicated bus access path to/from WAS. Mind you, this might be the construction in front of the station, but the buses going in and out can make a mess of traffic given how they respond (or, in some cases, don't) at the traffic lights.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice, I guess buses to Chicago will also be departing from WAS! I see one leaves at 17:40. I like LD buses better than SD, more "road trip" feeling without having to drive! Wonder what bus runs that trip, refurbished 102DL3 would be great!


----------

